# Transplant to Southern Louisiana



## bwinkert (Apr 14, 2014)

Title says it all..I'm a transplant from the midwest to Southern Louisiana and I love it. Currently fishing from a 2011 Sundance FX 17, 60HP 4 stroke yamaha HT. Love my little boat so do my boys!


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

bwinkert said:


> Title says it all..I'm a transplant from the midwest to Southern Louisiana and I love it. Currently fishing from a 2011 Sundance FX 17, 60HP 4 stroke yamaha HT. Love my little boat so do my boys!


Welcome! Hope y'all've been staying dry lately.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

We moved to Baton Rouge from Kansas in 1984. It was like moving to another country. The boat ramps were full of old commercial fishermen whose English was barely understandable, possibly because every third or fourth word was French. It took us years to understand them, but everyone put up with us.

Tell us where are you living so I know how jealous I should be.

Nate


----------



## bwinkert (Apr 14, 2014)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> We moved to Baton Rouge from Kansas in 1984. It was like moving to another country. The boat ramps were full of old commercial fishermen whose English was barely understandable, possibly because every third or fourth word was French. It took us years to understand them, but everyone put up with us.
> 
> Tell us where are you living so I know how jealous I should be.
> 
> Nate


I'm actually right outside Baton Rouge in a town called plaqueumine. Pretty much 2 hours to all the red fishing I want. I work for a large chemical company prior to that I was a career firefighter in Missouri. 

So you don't have to be jealous haha. I'm lucky enough to work shift work so I get every other weekend off!


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Oh, I am jealous. We fished Larose and Montegut. What about you?

Nate


----------



## bwinkert (Apr 14, 2014)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> Oh, I am jealous. We fished Larose and Montegut. What about you?
> 
> Nate


I fish mainly Biloxi marsh launching from Campos, I also fish golden meadow and cocodrie.


----------



## lucas70374 (Jul 7, 2015)

Fishing Golden Meadow mostly. Live in Houma but born and raised on Bayou Lafourche. Fishing out a 08 East Cape Lostmen


----------



## bwinkert (Apr 14, 2014)

Last few times Golden Meadow has kicked my ass.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

bwinkert said:


> Last few times Golden Meadow has kicked my ass.


Last time we fished Golden Meadows... ...we got a ticket. Not really, but only because I wore a welding cap, drove a ragged out truck at 20 mph and smiled and waved a lot on the way down to Fouchon. The last time I actually fished Golden Meadows, it was spring break '85 and I was 8 years old. We'd been in Louisiana less than a year. The gnats ate us alive and our school was convinced my little brother and I had chicken pox thereafter. I think my dad gut hooked one stingray for the effort. We were still dumb snowbirds at that time and didn't know how to catch a real fish or that Skin-So-Soft is a life saver. We got smarter, but I still carry a grudge against Golden Meadow.

Nate


----------



## bwinkert (Apr 14, 2014)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> Last time we fished Golden Meadows... ...we got a ticket. Not really, but only because I wore a welding cap, drove a ragged out truck at 20 mph and smiled and waved a lot on the way down to Fouchon. The last time I actually fished Golden Meadows, it was spring break '85 and I was 8 years old. We'd been in Louisiana less than a year. The gnats ate us alive and our school was convinced my little brother and I had chicken pox thereafter. I think my dad gut hooked one stingray for the effort. We were still dumb snowbirds at that time and didn't know how to catch a real fish or that Skin-So-Soft is a life saver. We got smarter, but I still carry a grudge against Golden Meadow.
> 
> Nate


Gotta watch that speed thru there! Although it's not near as bad now. I did get into a bit of a snafu. Apparently I was fishing in a posted area. I sure as hell didn't see a sign anywhere. They logged my boat numbers though.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

That is something I never had to deal with. We only paid attention to property boundaries if we were hunting. The stuff has hit the fan since then. The erosion has been going on since we first built levees and started digging oil and gas canals, but land owners have only begun to seek to exclude others from fishing otherwise navigable water in the last 10-15 years. The legal basis is concrete and they do NOT have to post signage. Everybody is supposed to perform due diligence to know property boundaries. As the marsh natural boundaries in the marsh are nowhere near the original boundaries anymore, I think signage should be required if property is to be posted. As is, it dissuades non-locals from trying new areas. You have to be a good ol boy to know where you can fish without pissing people off.

Nate


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

bwinkert said:


> Gotta watch that speed thru there! Although it's not near as bad now. I did get into a bit of a snafu. Apparently I was fishing in a posted area. I sure as hell didn't see a sign anywhere. They logged my boat numbers though.


Who got your numbers? Where were you? Golden Meadow is where I spend the spring and summer months. I've poled all over that place and been chased out of just about every private pond surrounding PAC. South Lafourche Parish Sheriffs office doesn't make a habit out of writing criminal trespass tickets to people who are fishing. If they started doing that their entire economy would collapse and that dumpy place would cease to exist. Most of the locals are cool people, and I've never had a single problem getting permission to fish save a few placed owned by a certain douche bag who likes to string cables across navigation canals but that's a story for another day. 

I've got a pretty good map of what's private in and around GM and as far south at the Fornation islands. If you haven't found a good map yet I'll try and get a picture of the thing to give you an idea. 

The sad reality of the situation is only about 1/5 of all the tidal marsh in Louisiana is public so don't be surprised when you get pinched for trespassing a few more times because it will happen.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

jmrodandgun said:


> Who got your numbers? Where were you? Golden Meadow is where I spend the spring and summer months. I've poled all over that place and been chased out of just about every private pond surrounding PAC. South Lafourche Parish Sheriffs office doesn't make a habit out of writing criminal trespass tickets to people who are fishing. If they started doing that their entire economy would collapse and that dumpy place would cease to exist. Most of the locals are cool people, and I've never had a single problem getting permission to fish save a few placed owned by a certain douche bag who likes to string cables across navigation canals but that's a story for another day.
> 
> I've got a pretty good map of what's private in and around GM and as far south at the Fornation islands. If you haven't found a good map yet I'll try and get a picture of the thing to give you an idea.
> 
> The sad reality of the situation is only about 1/5 of all the tidal marsh in Louisiana is public so don't be surprised when you get pinched for trespassing a few more times because it will happen.


If you figure out how to share that map, do you mind sending it my way too? I'm as courteous as can be during duck season, but outside of that getting run off of a "navigable waterway" is ridiculous. Louisiana is very different from anywhere else. Sometimes for the better, sometimes not. It'll be interesting to see how far the movements to change the law go. More and more fisherman are getting hassled and there's no easy solution.


----------



## bwinkert (Apr 14, 2014)

Sheriffs dept. I Didn't get a ticket, basically told to stay out of that little area or face a ticket the next time. I wasn't the only boat number on the list. A map would be great. I almost smoked some cables early in the morning with a little fog across a navigation canal.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

That's really unfortunate that the Sheriffs department did that, their job is not to police private land. Lafourche Parish has no shortage of terrible people. I really wish people would stop spending money in that parish, they have no economy and no way to support themselves if people stop going down there to hunt and fish. 

As for private property in GM on the west side of hwy 1, it's quite simple. Basically you have PAC management area, this will be your northern most public access. Headed south from PAC there is a public bayou that empties into catfish lake, which is also accessible. However, once you leave PAC you can not leave the bayou or the boundaries of the lake. Funny thing about golden meadow public launch is once your boat touches the water at the golden meadow public ramp, you are trespassing but that's another topic for another day. You can continue south in that same bayou and there will be a few pockets of public water to your west but nothing to your east between bayou blue and the levee as far south as Fouchon. 

Comparing my physical map to the DNR map, they are pretty close so I'll just post the DNR map because it is easier. Anything that is green is public, anything that is red use to be public but is now private, anything that is blue is supposed to be public but when you start getting back into shallow water it gets tricky, the big tan block to the east is private, if there are no markings it is private. Locals will tell you they own a lot more than they really do and the parish will not let you look at their tax records to figure out what is public and what is private.


----------



## TidewateR (Nov 11, 2009)

Lafourche Parish tax records are public and located online.

http://atlas.geoportalmaps.com/lafourche

so is Terrebonne

http://atlas.geoportalmaps.com/terrebonne


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

That's a great tool, however it does not show land that is leased by the state.


----------

